# My boys



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi all,

Thought it was time I showed everyone my lovely boys.Sandy a red silver shaded Maine coon, Darcy a Red silver tabby who is from the same mating that made Sandy two years on. Finally Claude a red silver Mackeral Tabby.

Hope you like them.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Lovely pics, i like the look of their scratch post. xxx


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

MADCAT said:


> Lovely pics, i like the look of their scratch post. xxx


Hi Madcat,

Its a Catrix centre, its brilliant because you can easily replace worn parts, I was surprised how tough it was, My boys are heavy as Maine coons tend to be and I thought it wouldn't last five minutes but its really strong and they love it, Its so easy to add bits too as well.

The shows usually sell them on special offer so its worth keeping an eye out for a bargain.

Izzie


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Lovely cats! like the one of all three of them on sofa, they look very comfortable!


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow they are so pretty!


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

suzy93074 said:


> Lovely cats! like the one of all three of them on sofa, they look very comfortable!





rachael said:


> Wow they are so pretty!


Thanks girls, yes, they do look comfy on that sofa, that is why we all have to sit elsewhere. We created a "kitty corner" with nice beds etc but they still prefer the sofa lol.

Izzie


----------



## Pets Paws (Dec 6, 2008)

They look totaly spoilt  lovely!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They're stunning! I love the one of them draped over the sofa!! So comfy!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

what lovly cats.... love there tails...woow so long and fluffy...:cornut:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Pets Paws said:


> They look totaly spoilt  lovely!





lymorelynn said:


> They're stunning! I love the one of them draped over the sofa!! So comfy!





scosha37 said:


> what lovly cats.... love there tails...woow so long and fluffy...:cornut:


They are totally spoilt, we love them to bits Thanks for your kind comments they are really appreciated.

Izzie


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Gorgeous and v contented!! x


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

They are absolutely beautiful - you must be very proud :biggrin:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

twinkles said:


> Gorgeous and v contented!! x


Thanks I work hard at keeping them happy, hubby is very jealous lol



Aud's_Mum said:


> They are absolutely beautiful - you must be very proud :biggrin:


Im really proud of them, I really enjoy just being around them so much. They are brilliant characters.

love

Izzie


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I luv them and also luv the view from your bloomin window! You are so lucky living in Switzerland, bet everything is so much more expensive there!  You do like the snow then I presume? lol


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> I luv them and also luv the view from your bloomin window! You are so lucky living in Switzerland, bet everything is so much more expensive there!  You do like the snow then I presume? lol


Hi,

Thanks lol. Yes we love the snow, the kids love the sledging, I thought they would be a bit bored by now but they arent'. Its lovely out here but yeah very pricey, some prices would make you faint lol.

Izzie


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

cute pics!what made you move to switzland? looks fab:biggrin:


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> cute pics!what made you move to switzland? looks fab:biggrin:


Thanks

Its gorgeous here, hubby has been here for two years, we have been holidaying here and I just loved it from the minute we stepped off the plane. We have been wanting a change for a good while and think we have left the UK at the right time for us.

Izzie


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

They are stunning!

Their tales make them look huge (long!)


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

crazydoglover said:


> They are stunning!
> 
> Their tales make them look huge (long!)


Thank you so much. I love their tails but they do tend to sweep the floor with them lol.

Izzie


----------

